# 1 for 2 for the season



## Ratman (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, I finally had a decent weekend to try my new Traeger pellet grill.  Did a turkey breast yesterday that came out awesome.  Cooked on medium for 2 hrs, smoked for 2 hrs and medium again for the last hour.

Did some baby back ribs today and came out disappointed.  Let them marinade in apple juice overnight.  Smoked for 2 hrs, foil on meduim for 1 and than meduim 1 without.  Meat was very tough.  Had to use a knife to cut them up.  They weren't burnt though.  Oh well, have to take it as a lesson learned and live with the growing pains.   :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

hmmm...those times are pretty much right on for bb's.  I use the rib tug method to determine doneness....now if it's not tender enough, I just refoil and go some more.


----------



## Ratman (Feb 27, 2005)

I wonder if cooking on a pellet grill if there's some difference in cook time than you guys using WSM's and pits.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Ratman said:
			
		

> I wonder if cooking on a pellet grill if there's some difference in cook time than you guys using WSM's and pits.



Rat, 
      If you are cooking at the same temps we are, it won't make a difference what yer cooking on.  I do have one question, have you calibrated your thermometers?  I've had cooks turn out awful and have found my therms were off.  Just a thought!


----------



## Ratman (Feb 27, 2005)

No I haven't.  What temps r u's cooking at?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 27, 2005)

220 to 250 for me!


----------



## Ratman (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, for the tips guys.  I've made a note of them.


----------



## Finney (Feb 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> 220 to 250 for me!



Same here.


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ratman try smoke setting first for a couple of hours then move up to med, I find I get better smokering and smoke flavor that way.
Jim


----------



## Ratman (Mar 3, 2005)

They were tough like underdone.  Actually, the old lady threw them in the oven last night and they came out great.  

I believe it was the temps and not long enough on the grill at those temps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2005)

Been there....just learn from it...the more you do, the better ya get, just like anything else.


----------

